# Elektronikas pamati >  Barošana no 3 fāzēm

## ddff

Man ir viens mēraparāts, kas paredzēts tīkla sprieguma analīzei. Ražotājs ir paredzējis, ka iekārta barojas no maiņstrāvas un līdzstrāvas robežās no 44 ... 277 V. Praktisks eksperiments ar LATRu pierādīja, ka iekārta palaižas jau pie 25 V. Es to esmu nolēmis lietot lauka apstākļos, kur iekārta tiks barota no tā paša avota, kura parametri tiks mērīti. Principā, man būtu svarīgi lai kaut viena (jebkura) strādājoša fāze iedarbinātu iekārtu, tāpat iespējams, ka var nebūt pieslēgta neitrāle, vai tā var būt pieslēgta pie citas fāzes. Tas vedina uz domu, ka 277 V (iespējams, ka praksē drusku vairāk- nav atbilstoša sprieguma avota) ir par maz. To varētu risināt ar dalītāju no rezistoriem- jauda ir smieklīga, ap 10 mA. Ja pieņem, ka neitrāle vienmēr tiek pieslēgta, tad fāzes varētu sasummēt ar 3 diodēm, aiz kurām nolikt dalītāju. Bet kā izdarīt tā, lai jeburā fāzu un neitrāles kombinācijā aiz dalītāja dabūtu tos ~50 ... 250 V, pagaidām nevaru izdomāt. Vai kādam ir idejas?

ddff

----------


## abergs

Varbūt trīsfazu abu pusperiodu taisngriezis (6 diodes) bez neitrales - tas būs ~600 v un tad dalītāju....

----------


## ddff

Tas ir variants, bet darbosies, ja būs pieslēgtas vismaz 2 fāzes. Tikpat labi varbūt arī tikai viena fāze un neitrāle (pieslēgta pareizi vai nepareizi). Vai tur var pielikt vēl 2 diodes?

ddff

----------


## next

> Tas ir variants, bet darbosies, ja būs pieslēgtas vismaz 2 fāzes. Tikpat labi varbūt arī tikai viena fāze un neitrāle (pieslēgta pareizi vai nepareizi).


 Nu tad mazaaks U izejaa buus, bet tak pietiekams.
A tam verkjim baroshanas puse no meeroshaas ir galvaniski atdaliitas?

----------


## abergs

> Tas ir variants, bet darbosies, ja būs pieslēgtas vismaz 2 fāzes.
> ddff


 Ja būs atslēgtajās fazēs kāda vienfazes  slodze tad caut to taisngriezim pienāks 220VAC, attiecīgi izejā apm.  300VDC.
Vēl: izmantojot kvelspuldzes kā balastu tās  pašas k/kādās robēžās stabilizē strāvu.

----------


## ddff

> Nu tad mazaaks U izejaa buus, bet tak pietiekams.
> A tam verkjim baroshanas puse no meeroshaas ir galvaniski atdaliitas?


 Barošana ir atsieta no mērīšanas ieejām, domājams ar kādu impulsu barošanu, kur vidū transformators.
Mazāks barošanas spriegums nav mirstama kaite, bet lai tas darbotos, N vadam kaut kur ir jābūt pieslēgtam. 6 diožu 3F tiltā tā nekur nav.

ddff

----------


## next

Tas smalkais aparaats tak nav prieksh tam lai tuvaakajaa sadales kastee droshinaataajus chekotu?
Citos gadiijumos vinjsh caur faazes vadiem neitraali dabuus (piemeeram no kaiminja ledusskapja).

----------


## ddff

Smalkais aparāts ir paredzēts pārvietojamai strāvas sadalei, kur pieslēgumu variācijas lokālo elektriķu izpildījuma ir teju vai bezgalīgas...

Tīkla plašumos atradu vienu shēmu- neesmu pārliecināts vai man nepietiek tikai ar taisngrieža un dalītāja daļu, vairāk ieinteresēja kāpēc no pustiltiem pa 1 diodei izņēmuši? No apraksta nesapratu.

http://www.edn.com/design/other/4370...phase-supplies


ddff

----------


## Obsis

Es laikam uz automātiku nepaļautos, bet ietaisītu plati ar sešām neona lampiņām. Trijas starp fāzēm, un otras trijas no fāzēm uz nulli. Tad uzreiz redzi vai un kas tieši ir salaists grīstē. Un tad izvēlies kādu no trim vienfāzes štepseļiem, kurā iebāzt kontaktdakšiņu. Visu uz priekšplates, grafiski izzīmētu, tā ka pat aizdzertam lauku elektriķim ir viss skaidrs. Cita starpā, ar kondiņa un pretestības palīdzību var ietaisīt tā, ka spuldzīte pie 220 degs p[avisam savādāk nekā 380. Saucas - neona lampiņas relaksāciju ģenerators.

----------


## ddff

Jā, arī neona lampiņas tur būs- tiesa gan, piecas: 3 no katras fāzes uz virtuālo nulles punktu, viena no turienes uz neitrāli un vēl viena no neitrāles uz zemi. Ar to būtu jāredz vairums kļūdu. Tomēr maksimāli asprātīga voltmetra/ampermetra/viskautkāmetra barošana vienalga paliek aktuāla, jo avārijas iespējamas arī pēc veiksmīga sākotnējā pieslēguma.

ddff

----------


## smoketester

> ..., vairāk ieinteresēja kāpēc no pustiltiem pa 1 diodei izņēmuši? No apraksta nesapratu.
> 
> http://www.edn.com/design/other/4370...phase-supplies
> 
> 
> ddff


 Q2 pieslēdz DC/DC pie tilta izejas tikai uz īsu brīdi, kad spriegums ir 280..320V DC. Pilna tilta gadījumā, ja ir visas fāzes, spriegums pēc tilta nekad nenokristos zem 340V DC.

----------


## Obsis

vai trīsfāzu Greca tilts neapmierinās?? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rectifi...idge_rectifierhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rectifier#Three-phase_bridge_rectifier
To protams jāslogo ar lieāku kapacitāti kā pienāktos. Piemēram uz 100 msek rēķinātu.

----------


## ddff

Ar Greca tiltu viss kārtībā, bet ko iesākt, ja 2 fāzes mēmas?

ddff

----------


## Tārps

Tās neona lampiņas tikai tādas pupu mizas vien ir. Spīdēs arī daudzos avārijas gadījumos, kad būs pazudusi fāze, bet spriegums nāks atpakaļ caur kaimiņu aktīvajām un reaktīvajām slodzēm.
   Ja nu pašam ir milzīga iedvesma ko konstruēt vai izgudrot, vai kabata caura,  tad nu jā. Citādi ir izgudroti desmitiem aparātu, kas ar šo problēmu pietiekami veiksmīgi tiek galā. Nu kaut vai kompresoru stacijas, telferu krāni u.t.t..

----------


## ddff

Diemžēl gatavu iekārtu atrast neizdevās un arī ražotāji uz manu lūgumu ieteikt kādu risinājumu vēl nav atbildējuši.

Mana sākuma ideja bija gaužām vienkārša - 8 diodes (4 pustilti) no katra vada, kas attiecīgi fāzu skaitam dotu 200, 375, 540V līdzstrāvu, kuru ar 1:2 rezistoru dalītāju sadalīt un iegūt attiecīgi 3 vērtības, kas visas man der. Nelaime ir strāvā, kuru grūti nomērīt ar multimetru, jo iekārta barojas ar impulsu barokli, bet pie 100V tā tērē 15 mA max un pie 250V ap 4 mA. Pirmais dalītāja variants bija ar diviem 56k 2W rezistoriem, tas nodrošināja nepietiekamu strāvu un iekārta darbojās tikai kad visas 3 fāzes bija pieslēgtas, gandrīz darbojās ar divām un nemaz ar vienu. Saliekot pa divām 56K paralēli, palika labāk, bet ar 1 fāzi vienalga darbojās nestabili un rezistori diezgan karsa. Pieņemu, ka varētu darboties ar kādiem 20 vai 15K, bet tad jau būs jāliek kādi 10W rezistori un iekārta principā būs tāds mazjaudīgs gludeklis. 

Acīmredzot, būs jasarežģī šī sākotnēji vienkāršā shēma. Pirmais, kas nāk prātā, būtu likt tranzistoru ar rezistoru un stabilitronu pie bāzes. Droši vien, ka tajā gadījumā siltumu ražos tranzistors... Ja kādam ir pie rokas strādājošs simulators un prasme ar to rīkoties, būtu pateicīgs par risinājumu. Vispār, pavisam pateicīgs un maksāt gribošs es būtu, ja kāds to visu uzkonstruētu uz PCB kādos 5 eksemplāros, jo man nav atbilstošo prasmju un aprīkojuma.

Ja ir kāds, kam ir vēlme ar šo nodarboties, tad lūdzu PM. 

ddff

----------


## abergs

Es dalītāju taisītu no stabilitrona uz kādiem 250 -300 voltiem (n-tos virknē) un kā balastu kvēlspuldzi (vai 2 virknē).

----------


## Tārps

Nu varbūt tomēr pieturēties pie pārbaudītām vērtībām

http://www.moeller.lv/public/lv/main...%20relejs.html
http://www.lasma.lv/lat/eocr-spriegu...troles-releji/
http://proelektro.eu/category/?id=cRUMwMDE0NDE_

----------


## Jurkins

Ja gribi tomēr taisīt pats, tad apdomā variantu par strāvas avotu uz depletion mosfeta un stabilitrona. Zināma pečka jau ir, bet priekšrocības salīdzinot ar rezistīvu dalītāju acīmredzamas.
piem. http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/IXTY1R6N100D2/IXTY1R6N100D2-ND/2183268

----------


## ddff

Bet neviens no šiem nedara to, ko es gribu - tie visi atslēdz slodzi vai ieslēdz signāllampas pie dažādiem nosacījumiem. Turklāt, piemēram, tā Lāsmas kaste prasa barošanu robežās 80 ... 250V AC/DC. 

ddff




> Nu varbūt tomēr pieturēties pie pārbaudītām vērtībām
> 
> http://www.moeller.lv/public/lv/main...es relejs.html
> http://www.lasma.lv/lat/eocr-spriegu...troles-releji/
> http://proelektro.eu/category/?id=cRUMwMDE0NDE_

----------


## ddff

Hmmm, jautrs tranzistors. Diez šiem ir arī ne SMD korpusos? 
Uz cik V būtu jāpielasa stabilitrons un kādu rezistoru vajadzētu starp source un gate?

ddff




> Ja gribi tomēr taisīt pats, tad apdomā variantu par strāvas avotu uz depletion mosfeta un stabilitrona. Zināma pečka jau ir, bet priekšrocības salīdzinot ar rezistīvu dalītāju acīmredzamas.
> piem. http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/IXTY1R6N100D2/IXTY1R6N100D2-ND/2183268

----------


## Jurkins

Pats esmu izmantojis ne tik augstvoltīgus - DN2540 un DN2530. Man šie pat ļoti patīk. 
piem. 
Viņš strādā tieši tāpat kā feti. Ja starp geitu un sourci nav rezistora, tad strāva ir kā datašītā, palielinot rezistoru, strāva samazinās. Vai nu pēc raksturlīknēm jāskatās vai vienkārši eksperimentāli piemeklē.
Stabilitronu ņem tādu kādu vajag. Ja iekārta tērē 5mA, tad tikpat caur stabilitronu, un mosfetu vajag uz 10mA. Atceries gan, ka pečka sanāk.

----------


## ddff

Pečka sanāks jebkura lineārā avota gadījumā, bet impulsu risinājums man ir kosmoss. Domāju, ka ja lietošu TO-220 korpusu ar kaut kādu radiatoru, tad gan jau 50...60' iekļaušos. Vai eksistē kāds bezmaksas vai online simulators, kur var šo visu notestēt?

ddff

----------


## Jurkins

Notestēt simulatorā varētu būt pagrūti, jo tam 1kV tranim es toč spice modeli neesmu atradis. Šiem DN modeļi ir, bet ar 400v Tev par maz.

*DN2530 MODEL
*
.MODEL DN2530   NMOS (LEVEL=3   RS=0.25            NSUB=5.0E14
+DELTA=0.1      KAPPA=0.20      TPG=1              CGDO=3.1716E-10
+RD=7.0         VTO=-2.20       VMAX=1.0E7         ETA=0.0223089
+NFS=6.6E10     TOX=750E-10     LD=1.698E-9        UO=862.425
+XJ=6.4666E-7   THETA=1.0E-5    CGSO=2.50E-9       L=3.0E-6
+W=59E-3        KP=12E-6)


*
*DN2535 MODEL
*
.MODEL DN2535   NMOS (LEVEL=3   RS=1.05            NSUB=5.0E14
+DELTA=0.1      KAPPA=0.20      TPG=1              CGDO=3.1716E-10
+RD=11          VTO=-1.50       VMAX=1.0E7         ETA=0.0223089
+NFS=6.6E10     TOX=725E-10     LD=1.698E-9        UO=862.425
+XJ=6.4666E-7   THETA=1.0E-5    CGSO=2.50E-9       L=4.0E-6
+W=59E-3)


*
*DN2540 MODEL
*
.MODEL DN2540   NMOS (LEVEL=3   RS=1.05            NSUB=5.0E14
+DELTA=0.1      KAPPA=0.20      TPG=1              CGDO=3.1716E-10
+RD=11          VTO=-1.50       VMAX=1.0E7         ETA=0.0223089
+NFS=6.6E10     TOX=725E-10     LD=1.698E-9        UO=862.425
+XJ=6.4666E-7   THETA=1.0E-5    CGSO=2.50E-9       L=4.0E-6
+W=59E-3)


*
Spicē šos var ielikt un patrenēties.

----------


## ddff

Jauki, iesākšu ar zemāku barošanu un kādu no tiem traņiem. Paldies par virzienu!

ddff

----------


## Jurkins

Lai veicas  :: .

----------


## ddff

Par cik man ar Spici nekas labs nesanāca un zināšanu pietrūka, lai saprastu, kas tur nestrādā, nolēmu veikt eksperimentu uz galda ar reālām detaļām un mērinstrumentiem.
Ielasījos http://www.ixys.com/Documents/AppNotes/IXAN0063.pdf app notes un izdomāju, ka man derīgais slēgums būtu strāvas avots.



Kur rezistors jārēķina pēc šādas formulas: 

Gribot iesākt ar mazāku izejas strāvu, ieliku 15K rezistoru (pirmo, ko atradu uz galda). Biju viegli izbrīnīts, kad no sava diožu tilta dabūju 200V, bet aiz Mosfeta uz slodzes ap 300V. Tāds galīgi nebija mērķis. Vai ir idejas, kā tas vispār iespējams?

ddff, domīgs kasa pauri

----------


## abergs

Bez polša (oscilografa) neko nevar pateikt... :: 
Testeris mēra pulsējoša sprieguma amplitūdu (vidējo), bet rāda vidējo (amlitūdu) ...

----------


## Jurkins

Pag, tur kaut kas galīgi nav tajā shēmā. Kāds depletion mode N-mosfetam Vgs ar plus zīmi, kas tas par R1 un zēneru. Šim tak vajag Vgs negatīvu, lai vērtu ciet. Viņi tur kaut ko pīpē  :: . Depletion mosfetu jāslēdz tā, kā es augstāk uzzīmēju.
Ja bez rezistora, tad strāvas avota strāva vienāda ar mosfeta Id0

----------


## ddff

Es negribēju izlikties galīgi neaptēsts un nepajautāju kāpēc Tu pie savas shēmas minēji, ka caur stabilitronu plūdīs tāda pati strāva, kā caur slodzi. Vēlreiz apskatot shēmu, sāku nojaust, ka vienkāršotā variantā tur paliek R7, M2 un X5, kam visam paralēli ir slodze. Kaut kā biju iztēlojies to lietu līdzīgāku klasiskajiem stabilizatoriem ar tranzistoru, kam kolektors pie +V, no kolektora R uz bāzi, no bāzes stabilitrons pret -V, pie emitera slodze pret -V, attiecīgi bāzes ķēdē strāva ir n reizes mazāka, nekā emitera. 

ddff

----------


## Jurkins

Es vnk iemetu vienu savu shēmu visu - M1, R1 un R2 ir strāvas avots. Tas pārējais ir jaudīga stabilitrona analogs. 

Tev vajag šitā kaut kā. Bez tā R pie geita var iztikt.
Tur, protams ir teorija apakšā, bet vienkārši - sprieguma stabilizatoros uz plika stabilitrona parasti pieņiem, ka strāva caur slodzi nepārsniegs strāvu caur stabilitronu.

----------


## ddff

Hmm, paldies!
Secinu, ka biju galīgās auzās sabraucis, rīt paeksperimentēšu ar šo, bet izskatās daudz saprotamāk, arī par to sviestu, kas viņu app notēs bija ielikts.

ddff

----------


## Jurkins

Tajā appnotē tajā vietā viņiem vai nu cita bilde ielikusies vai. Lai gan es nespēju saprast, kas tur ir attēlots.

----------


## next

Es tomeer nesaprotu kaapeec bareteru no kveelspuldzeem neuztaisiit (taam kas ledusskapjos un cepeshkraasniis).
Un stabilitronu no diviem krievu D816 virknee.

----------


## ddff

Baidos, ka bareters ir pārāk smalka ietaise kastei ar kuru neviens neauklējas- auksts tas lēkās pa fūrēm un iekraušanas rampām, silts var tikt apgāzts vai aizvilkts pa pļavu pārdesmit metrus tālāk. Prasās pēc robustākas konstrukcijas, kas gadus 5 nav jāaprauga.

ddff

----------


## ddff

Vai Tev ir ideja kā aprēķināt tam R62 nominālu un jaudu?
Pagaidām atstāju tur 15k 5W, no iepriekšējā eksperimenta, tas darbojas tikai tad, ja geits atvienots. Tiesa gan, tad nav jēga no tā tranzistora vispār...

ddff




> Es vnk iemetu vienu savu shēmu visu - M1, R1 un R2 ir strāvas avots. Tas pārējais ir jaudīga stabilitrona analogs. 
>  4598
> Tev vajag šitā kaut kā. Bez tā R pie geita var iztikt.
> Tur, protams ir teorija apakšā, bet vienkārši - sprieguma stabilizatoros uz plika stabilitrona parasti pieņiem, ka strāva caur slodzi nepārsniegs strāvu caur stabilitronu.

----------


## Jurkins

Protams, ka ar 15k Tev depletion mosfets būs ciet un nekas nestrādās. Ja geitu pievieno pie sources (R62=0), tad dabūsi strāvas avotu ar strāvu Idss=150mA (šī parametra izkliede var būt diezgan liela) pie Vds=25V, pie lielākiem Vds, protams, nedaudz mainīsies. (http://www.supertex.com/pdf/datasheets/DN2540.pdf) Palielinot R62, strāva samazināsies. Par šī rezistora jaudu vispār var neiespringt. Par to parūpēsies mosfets. Bet pretestība - desmiti, simti omu. Pie kilooma tas mosfets jau droši vien būs ciet.


Depletion mosfets uzvedas tāpat kā fets. Nevar būt, ka neesi redzējis strāvas avotus uz fetiem shēmās. Ražo pat korpusos ar diviem izvadiem gatavus strāvas avotus (iekšā fets). Reku Beta22 pastūzī šie sabāzti vietā un nevietā  :: . Pie tam šis slēgums sanāk divpols - absolūti vienalga, kurā galā slēgt slodzi klāt, var pat abos.

----------


## ddff

Protams, ka strāvas avotus biju sastapis, bet ne reizi nebija nācies tādu aprēķināt. Nav ar ko lepoties, bet pats esmu izstrādājis tikai kādas 5 shēmas ar pavisam nedaudz komponentēm. Šajā situācijā vadījos tikai no Taviem norādījumiem un šodien ielasījos arī šādu papīru, lai saprastu, kā tas īstenībā strādā. Mani mulsināja stabilitrons un strāva, kas caur to plūst. Šodien eksperimentāli noskaidroju, ka ar 100 omiem virknē ar slodzi un vēl 100 omiem no turienes uz geitu (secināju, ka tas var būt arī 0 omu) strāvas caur slodzi un caur stabilitronu attiecīgi bija 4 un 12 mA. Attiecīgi stabilitrons jūtami karsa. Palielinot rezistoru līdz 1k, strāvas bija attiecīgi 4mA un 0.5 mA- rezultātā dabūju normālu temperatūru stabilitronam. Kopumā izskatās, ka šī jaukā konstrukcija darbojas un pat necik traki nekarst. Laikam ar to pašu būšu atrisinājis vienu no cilvēces lielākajām problēmām.

ddff

----------


## Jurkins

Caur slodzi 4mA un stabilitronu 0.5mA galīgi neder. Tas ir galīgi nepareizi. Stabilitrons nepilda savas funkcijas. Pirmais variants bija daudz pareizāks. 
Apskati stabilitrona raksturlīkni http://www.mouser.com/ds/2/308/1N5333B-D-102336.pdf
Ja strāva caur to ir mazāka par Izt, tad viss ir slikti  :: . Tev tik jaudīgu stabilitronu nevajag. Mazajiem 500mW stabilitroniem tā min strāva ir kaut kādi 5mA. Bet vēl ir tāda lieta, ka strāvai caur slodzi nevajadzētu būt lielākai par strāvu caur stabilitronu. Tas nozimē, ka, ja Tev vajag caur slodzi 4 mA, tad caur stabilitronu vajadzētu vismaz tos 5mA, ja vajag 10mA, tad tikpat caur stabilitronu. Tas nozīmē, ka strāvas avots jāieregulē uz 20mA. Jārēķinās ar to, ka gadījumā, ja slodzes nebūs, visi 20mA ies caur stabilitronu. Attiecīgi jāizvēlas stabilitrons ar pietiekošu jaudu.
Nu jā, un uz geitu rezi var droši nelikt.

----------


## ddff

Ah vells, es jau sapriecājos par mērenajām temperatūrām, par Izt pat neiedomājos... Man, kā reizi, ir tas 1N5388B, kam raksta, ka pietiekot ar 5 mA. 
Kur ir tā sāls, ka caur stabilitronu ir nepieciešama strāva tāda pati, kā caur slodzi? Es jau varētu likt kādu 1N5281, kam Izt ir 0.65 mA, bet tam ir maza jēga, ja tur dzīšu cauri 5 mA, tad jau labāk tas lielajā korpusā, vismaz dzesējas...

ddff

----------


## Jurkins

Zini, tā teorija ir diezsgan spēcīgi no galvas pavēdinājusies ārā. Laikam jau, ja slodzes strāva ir konstanta, tad tas var arī neizpildīties. Bet parasti var pamainīties ieejas spriegums, vai slodze nav gluži konstanta. Nu un tad, lai strāva caur stabilitronu nekļūtu mazāka par stabilizācijas strāvu, tad tas tāds standarta risinājums. Vai arī otrs variants - Tu ieliec stabilitronu ar 0.25mA Izt, slodzes strāva Tev ir 20mA, un slodze piepeši atvienojas. Caur stabilitronu aiziet 20.25mA... Tavā gadījumā gan varbūt tas nav tik aktuāli - slodze, cik saprotu, ir konstanta, un rezistora vietā ir strāvas avots.

----------

